
Former Google exec, Android founder accused of having a 'sex ring' in complaint - CPLX
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/talkingtech/2019/07/02/android-creator-andy-rubin-accused-having-sex-ring-ex-wife/1634963001/
======
nske
"Sex ring"? What does that even mean? A company exec liked sex, was likely
unfaithful towards his wife and was also likely violating company policy by
having sex with subordinates. Why should this matter to anyone beyond his wife
and his employer? It's nobody else's business.

~~~
privateSFacct
Let's be clear around the allegations.

Three days before getting married and two weeks before she was going to give
birth to his child he asked her to sign a pre-nup. He suggested she use an
"independent" lawyer - and recommended the same attorney who had represented
HIM in previous divorce proceedings. They then allegedly didn't disclose all
his assets (so the decision to waive an interest would be informed) and her
attorney they claim was actually working for Rubin and knew of the fact that
he had a history of cheating and a bunch of other stuff given his past work on
the divorce much less how much the attorney might value his relationship with
Rubin (rich guy / senior at google). No conflict waiver was even prepared or
signed.

The sex ring claims come from the allegation that Rubin procured the services
of women to have sex with other men.

Plenty of other unpleasant claims.

This all in the context of a marriage where he has made promises to someone.

As to who might mind or be interested?

The employees he supervised might mind - especially since he allegedly
pressured them into sexual relationships while simultaneously having lots of
other sex. Crappy work environment and disease risks.

The public might mind. A poor black guy running a sex ring might end up in
significant criminal trouble. A white guy working for google get's paid $80
million by google and no chance of criminal action.

These tech execs are masters of the universe in their areas. The tone at the
top of a company absolutely filters down into their product approach and
adherence to an ethical framework. Look at decisions around user controls in
Android under Andy (terrible) vs iPhone (better). Are these necessarily
linked? Maybe not - but you do tend to see a tone filter through a crazy
number of places in various ways. So the public might like to know if the
folks running the show are total amoral bastards.

The list goes on.

I hope she takes him to the cleaners.

Additional public interest in these situations is the special casing for these
guys - behavior that no one else could get away with.

~~~
nske
We don't know what exactly happened. They can work their problems out between
them or in a court room. Reading allegations and passing judgement on people
that we don't know should be reserved for tabloid readers.

~~~
privateSFacct
Sure - but let's not pretend we can't even understand the allegations.

"Sex ring"? What does that even mean?

Someone liked sex is not the issue. Someone cheating is not the issue being
litigated.

That said, agreed - two sides to the story and I'm sure we'll get another
version of what happened.

------
strikelaserclaw
She is trying to make the case look as good as possible to get that pre-nup
annulled and get some sweet google money.

------
norswap
This doesn't belong here.

~~~
aneutron
Completely agree

------
peteretep
This page is causing serious death and destruction to Safari on iOS

